# Problem with genkernel command

## saeb

hi there

I am new to Gentoo

I am trying to install Gentoo in an old machine

http://www.dell.com/us/dfb/p/latitude-d620/pd

for installing I used Gentoo handbook

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Installation/Kernel

But when I want to use

```
genkernel
```

command I see This error

```

[32;01m*[32;01m Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.4[0m

[32;01m*[0m Running with options: all

[32;01m*[0m Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

[32;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

[32;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

[32;01m*[0;01m Linux Kernel [0;01m4.9.16-gentoo[0m for [0;01mx86[0m...

[32;01m*[0m .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

[32;01m*[0m kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

[32;01m*[0m         Previous config backed up to .config--2017-04-09--01-12-30.bak

[32;01m*[0m kernel: >> Running mrproper...

[32;01m*[0m         >> Running oldconfig...

[32;01m*[0m kernel: >> Cleaning...

[31;01m*[0m ERROR: Failed to compile the "prepare" target...

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m -- Grepping log... --

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

[31;01m*[0m  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

[31;01m*[0m  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

[31;01m*[0m  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

[31;01m*[0mscripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

[31;01m*[0m.config:31:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE

[31;01m*[0m.config:2289:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state

[31;01m*[0m.config:2710:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

[31;01m*[0m.config:2719:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

[31;01m*[0m.config:2720:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350_I2C

[31;01m*[0m.config:2721:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350

[31;01m*[0m.config:2722:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM831X

[31;01m*[0m.config:3368:[1m[Kwarning[m[K: symbol value 'm' invalid for POWER_SUPPLY

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mAllow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

[31;01m*[0mEnable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mEnable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mLow address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

[31;01m*[0mEnable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_[1m[KFAIL[m[KURE) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  Allow upgrading ACPI tables via initrd (ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

[31;01m*[0m  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  Hardware [1m[KError [m[KDevice (ACPI_HED) [Y/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  ACPI NVDIMM Firmware Interface Table (NFIT) (ACPI_NFIT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  ACPI Platform [1m[KError [m[KInterface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI Generic Hardware [1m[KError [m[KSource (ACPI_APEI_GHES) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI PCIe AER logging/recovering support (ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI memory [1m[Kerror [m[Krecovering support (ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_[1m[KFAIL[m[KURE) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    APEI [1m[KError [m[KINJection (EINJ) (ACPI_APEI_EINJ) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m    APEI [1m[KError [m[KRecord Serialization Table (ERST) Debug Support (ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  DPTF Platform Power Participant (DPTF_POWER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  Extended [1m[KError [m[KLog support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m Bus options (PCI etc.)

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0mPCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [N/y] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m    Root Port Advanced [1m[KError [m[KReporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m      PCIe AER [1m[Kerror [m[Kinjector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m      *

[31;01m*[0m      round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_RR) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      weighted round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_WRR) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LC) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      weighted least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_WLC) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      weighted [1m[Kfail[m[Kover scheduling (IP_VS_FO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  * Wireless

[31;01m*[0m  *

[31;01m*[0m  Wireless (WIRELESS) [Y] y

[31;01m*[0m    cfg80211 - wireless configuration API (CFG80211) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      nl80211 testmode command (NL80211_TESTMODE) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m      enable developer [1m[Kwarning[m[Ks (CFG80211_DEVELOPER_[1m[KWARNING[m[KS) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mSCSI CDROM support (BLK_DEV_SR) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) (BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mSCSI generic support (CHR_DEV_SG) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0mSCSI media changer support (CHR_DEV_SCH) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0mSCSI Enclosure Support (SCSI_ENCLOSURE) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0mVerbose SCSI [1m[Kerror [m[Kreporting (kernel size += 36K) (SCSI_CONSTANTS) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  Compile All OSD modules with lots of DEBUG prints (SCSI_OSD_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata)

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0mSerial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers (libata) (ATA) [Y/n/m/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Verbose ATA [1m[Kerror [m[Kreporting (ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  InfiniBand SCSI RDMA Protocol target support (INFINIBAND_SRPT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  iSCSI Extensions for RDMA (iSER) (INFINIBAND_ISER) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  RDMA verbs transport library (INFINIBAND_RDMAVT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m  Software RDMA over Ethernet (RoCE) driver (RDMA_RXE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m EDAC ([1m[KError [m[KDetection And Correction) reporting

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0mEDAC ([1m[KError [m[KDetection And Correction) reporting (EDAC) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  EDAC legacy sysfs (EDAC_LEGACY_SYSFS) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  Debugging (EDAC_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m  Decode MCEs in human-readable form (only on AMD for now) (EDAC_DECODE_MCE) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  Main Memory EDAC ([1m[KError [m[KDetection And Correction) reporting (EDAC_MM_EDAC) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m    AMD64 (Opteron, Athlon64) (EDAC_AMD64) [M/n/?] m

[31;01m*[0m      Sysfs HW [1m[KError [m[Kinjection facilities (EDAC_AMD64_ERROR_INJECTION) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  JFS statistics (JFS_STATISTICS) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0mXFS filesystem support (XFS_FS) [M/n/y/?] m

[31;01m*[0m  XFS Quota support (XFS_QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  XFS POSIX ACL support (XFS_POSIX_ACL) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  XFS Realtime subvolume support (XFS_RT) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0m  XFS Verbose [1m[KWarning[m[Ks (XFS_WARN) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mInotify support for userspace (INOTIFY_USER) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mFilesystem wide access notification (FANOTIFY) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m  fanotify permissions checking (FANOTIFY_ACCESS_PERMISSIONS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mQuota support (QUOTA) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mReport quota messages through netlink interface (QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0mPrint quota [1m[Kwarning[m[Ks to console (OBSOLETE) (PRINT_QUOTA_[1m[KWARNING[m[K) [Y/n/?] y

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0mEnable tracing for RCU (RCU_TRACE) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0mProvide debugging asserts for adding NO_HZ support to an arch (RCU_EQS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mForce round-robin CPU selection for unbound work items (DEBUG_WQ_FORCE_RR_CPU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mForce extended block device numbers and spread them (DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT) [N/y/?] n

[31;01m*[0mEnable CPU hotplug state control (CPU_HOTPLUG_STATE_CONTROL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0mNotifier [1m[Kerror [m[Kinjection (NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECTION) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m  SYSTBL  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h

[31;01m*[0m  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/bin2c

[31;01m*[0m  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

[31;01m*[0m  UPD     include/config/kernel.release

[31;01m*[0mCannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR: -fstack-protector not supported by compiler

[31;01m*[0mmake: *** [Makefile:1066: prepare-compiler-check] [1m[KError [m[K1

[31;01m*[0m[36m[K--[m[K

[31;01m*[0m Running with options: all

[31;01m*[0m Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

[31;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

[31;01m*[0m Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

[31;01m*[0m

[31;01m*[0m [1m[KERROR:[m[K [1m[KFailed[m[K to compile the "prepare" target...

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m -- End log... --

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log for more information and any

[31;01m*[0m errors that were reported above.

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m Report any genkernel bugs to bugs.gentoo.org and

[31;01m*[0m assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

[31;01m*[0m as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

[31;01m*[0m /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

[31;01m*[0m 

[31;01m*[0m Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

[31;01m*[0m 

```

My hardware detail is :

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7-M Family) SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 01)

03:01.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller (rev 40)

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)

```

Please help me

thanks

[Moderator edit: changed [code] tag to [url] tag to make pastebin URL a link. -Hu]

----------

## John R. Graham

This could be a compiler issue. Could you post the output of

```
emerge --info
```

and

```
gcc-config -l
```

please?

- John

----------

## saeb

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> This could be a compiler issue. Could you post the output of
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

```
emerge --info
```

 is

```

Portage 2.3.3 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.16-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.16-gentoo-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:      503028 total,    158916 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 08 Apr 2017 00:45:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.23.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

and 

```
gcc-config -l
```

 is

```
 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.9.4 *

```

----------

## niceflower

when using the genkernel do you use?

```
# genkernel --busybox --menuconfig all
```

make sure the kernel you are building is pointing symlink

```
# eselect kernel list

# eselect kernel set *
```

you have alot of use flags :0

----------

## saeb

 *niceflower wrote:*   

> when using the genkernel do you use?
> 
> ```
> # genkernel --busybox --menuconfig all
> ```
> ...

 

I did try 

```
# genkernel --busybox --menuconfig all
```

but I don't know what I  need to change on menu, and I saw error again

I didn't change USE variable , I don't know what Variable I need for XFCE4 later , 

what variable I Need for XFCE4 ? to change USE

----------

## ShadowCat8

 *niceflower wrote:*   

> when using the genkernel do you use?
> 
> ```
> # genkernel --busybox --menuconfig all
> ```
> ...

 

 *saeb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ...
> 
> ...

 

On the grand scheme of things, for a desktop/laptop system, I don't think that's an especially large list of USE flags.  By comparison, here's my USE flag list from my office system:

```
USE="a52 aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 audiofile apm avi bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr clamav crypt css cups curl dbus divx4linux djvu -doc dv dvd dvdr -emacs exif ffmpeg flac flash fontconfig -ftp gif gimp glut -gnome gnutls gtk gtk2 gzip -kde qt icu imagemagick imlib java jpeg jpeg2k junit lame lm_sensors matroska mime ming mmx mng mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mysql mysqli nptl nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pdf png quicktime raw samba smp sockets speex sse sse2 sse3 ssl svg theora tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wmf x264 xinerama xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib -motif mozilla browserplugin mozcalendar mozsvg mozxmlterm xprint sandbox sensord -abi_x86_32 abi_x86_64 X consolekit pam policykit tcpd udev udisks "
```

Now for an initial install, I might recommend commenting that list and just go with something like this:

```
USE="mmx sse sse2 -doc -java"
```

 and then use the full list after you are already rebooted into the new kernel and ready to start building the rest of the system.

@saeb: Well, I can say that going through the manual configuration of a kernel can be a daunting task for anyone, so for a first run, I would recommend trying something like this:

```
 # genkernel --no-menuconfig --mountboot --install --busybox all
```

and see if that at least gets a kernel built and installed where it need to be.  

REMEMBER: After the kernel build completes, you still need to finish the rest of the handbook through to the install of the bootloader and the system reboot.

HTH.  Let us know.

----------

## saeb

 *Quote:*   

> Now for an initial install, I might recommend commenting that list and just go with something like this: 
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

didn't work.

```
cat /var/log/genkernel.log
```

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.52.4[0m

* Running with options: --no-menuconfig --mountboot --install --busybox all

* Using genkernel.conf from /etc/genkernel.conf

* Sourcing arch-specific config.sh from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/config.sh ..

* Sourcing arch-specific modules_load from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/modules_load ..

* Linux Kernel 4.9.16-gentoo[0m for x86[0m...

* .. with config file /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

* kernel: Using config from /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/generated-config

*         Previous config backed up to .config--2017-04-15--14-21-42.bak

* kernel: >> Running mrproper...

COMMAND: make  -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" mrproper 

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   include/config include/generated arch/x86/include/generated

  CLEAN   .config .config.old

*         >> Running oldconfig...

COMMAND: make  -j2 CC="gcc" LD="ld" AS="as" ARCH="x86" oldconfig 

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf  --oldconfig Kconfig

.config:31:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for X86_INTEL_PSTATE

.config:2289:warning: override: FB_MB862XX_LIME changes choice state

.config:2710:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for AB3100_CORE

.config:2719:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8400

.config:2720:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350_I2C

.config:2721:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM8350

.config:2722:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for MFD_WM831X

.config:3368:warning: symbol value 'm' invalid for POWER_SUPPLY

*

* Restart config...

*

*

* Gentoo Linux

*

Gentoo Linux support (GENTOO_LINUX) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Linux dynamic and persistent device naming (userspace devfs) support (GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Select options required by Portage features (GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* Support for init systems, system and service managers

*

OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

systemd (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Linux/x86 4.9.16-gentoo Kernel Configuration

*

*

* Gentoo Linux

*

Gentoo Linux support (GENTOO_LINUX) [Y/n/?] y

  Linux dynamic and persistent device naming (userspace devfs) support (GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV) [Y/n/?] y

  Select options required by Portage features (GENTOO_LINUX_PORTAGE) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Support for init systems, system and service managers

*

OpenRC, runit and other script based systems and managers (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT) [Y/n/?] y

systemd (GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD) [N/y/?] n

64-bit kernel (64BIT) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* General setup

*

Cross-compiler tool prefix (CROSS_COMPILE) [] (NEW) 

Compile also drivers which will not load (COMPILE_TEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Local version - append to kernel release (LOCALVERSION) [] 

Automatically append version information to the version string (LOCALVERSION_AUTO) [N/y/?] n

Kernel compression mode

> 1. Gzip (KERNEL_GZIP) (NEW)

  2. Bzip2 (KERNEL_BZIP2) (NEW)

  3. LZMA (KERNEL_LZMA) (NEW)

  4. XZ (KERNEL_XZ) (NEW)

  5. LZO (KERNEL_LZO) (NEW)

  6. LZ4 (KERNEL_LZ4) (NEW)

choice[1-6?]: Default hostname (DEFAULT_HOSTNAME) [(none)] (NEW) 

Support for paging of anonymous memory (swap) (SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

System V IPC (SYSVIPC) [Y/?] y

POSIX Message Queues (POSIX_MQUEUE) [Y/n/?] y

Enable process_vm_readv/writev syscalls (CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

uselib syscall (USELIB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Auditing support (AUDIT) [Y/n/?] y

*

* IRQ subsystem

*

Expose hardware/virtual IRQ mapping via debugfs (IRQ_DOMAIN_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Timers subsystem

*

Timer tick handling

  1. Periodic timer ticks (constant rate, no dynticks) (HZ_PERIODIC) (NEW)

> 2. Idle dynticks system (tickless idle) (NO_HZ_IDLE)

  3. Full dynticks system (tickless) (NO_HZ_FULL) (NEW)

choice[1-3]: Old Idle dynticks config (NO_HZ) [Y/n/?] y

High Resolution Timer Support (HIGH_RES_TIMERS) [Y/n/?] y

*

* CPU/Task time and stats accounting

*

Cputime accounting

> 1. Simple tick based cputime accounting (TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING) (NEW)

  2. Full dynticks CPU time accounting (VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN) (NEW)

choice[1-2]: Fine granularity task level IRQ time accounting (IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

BSD Process Accounting (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  BSD Process Accounting version 3 file format (BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3) [Y/n/?] y

Export task/process statistics through netlink (TASKSTATS) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable per-task delay accounting (TASK_DELAY_ACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  Enable extended accounting over taskstats (TASK_XACCT) [Y/n/?] y

    Enable per-task storage I/O accounting (TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING) [Y/n/?] y

*

* RCU Subsystem

*

Make expert-level adjustments to RCU configuration (RCU_EXPERT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Kernel .config support (IKCONFIG) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz (IKCONFIG_PROC) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel log buffer size (16 => 64KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_BUF_SHIFT) [19] 19

CPU kernel log buffer size contribution (13 => 8 KB, 17 => 128KB) (LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT) [12] (NEW) 

Temporary per-CPU NMI log buffer size (12 => 4KB, 13 => 8KB) (NMI_LOG_BUF_SHIFT) [13] (NEW) 

*

* Control Group support

*

Control Group support (CGROUPS) [Y/?] y

  Memory controller (MEMCG) [Y/n/?] y

    Swap controller (MEMCG_SWAP) [Y/n/?] y

      Swap controller enabled by default (MEMCG_SWAP_ENABLED) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  IO controller (BLK_CGROUP) [Y/n/?] y

    IO controller debugging (DEBUG_BLK_CGROUP) [N/y/?] n

  *

  * CPU controller

  *

  CPU controller (CGROUP_SCHED) [Y/?] y

    Group scheduling for SCHED_OTHER (FAIR_GROUP_SCHED) [Y] y

      CPU bandwidth provisioning for FAIR_GROUP_SCHED (CFS_BANDWIDTH) [Y/n/?] y

    Group scheduling for SCHED_RR/FIFO (RT_GROUP_SCHED) [Y/n/?] y

  PIDs controller (CGROUP_PIDS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Freezer controller (CGROUP_FREEZER) [Y/n/?] y

  HugeTLB controller (CGROUP_HUGETLB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Cpuset controller (CPUSETS) [Y/n/?] y

    Include legacy /proc/<pid>/cpuset file (PROC_PID_CPUSET) [Y/n] y

  Device controller (CGROUP_DEVICE) [Y/n/?] y

  Simple CPU accounting controller (CGROUP_CPUACCT) [Y/n/?] y

  Perf controller (CGROUP_PERF) [Y/n/?] y

  Example controller (CGROUP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

*

* Namespaces support

*

Namespaces support (NAMESPACES) [Y/?] y

  UTS namespace (UTS_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  IPC namespace (IPC_NS) [Y/?] y

  User namespace (USER_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  PID Namespaces (PID_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  Network namespace (NET_NS) [Y/?] y

Automatic process group scheduling (SCHED_AUTOGROUP) [Y/n/?] y

Enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools (SYSFS_DEPRECATED) [N/y/?] n

Kernel->user space relay support (formerly relayfs) (RELAY) [Y/?] y

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support (BLK_DEV_INITRD) [Y/n/?] y

  Initramfs source file(s) (INITRAMFS_SOURCE) [] 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using gzip (RD_GZIP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using bzip2 (RD_BZIP2) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZMA (RD_LZMA) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using XZ (RD_XZ) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZO (RD_LZO) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZ4 (RD_LZ4) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Compiler optimization level

> 1. Optimize for performance (CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_PERFORMANCE) (NEW)

  2. Optimize for size (CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE)

choice[1-2]: *

* Configure standard kernel features (expert users)

*

Configure standard kernel features (expert users) (EXPERT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Load all symbols for debugging/ksymoops (KALLSYMS) [Y/?] y

    Include all symbols in kallsyms (KALLSYMS_ALL) [Y/?] y

Enable bpf() system call (BPF_SYSCALL) [Y/n/?] y

Enable userfaultfd() system call (USERFAULTFD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Embedded system (EMBEDDED) [N/y/?] n

*

* Kernel Performance Events And Counters

*

Kernel performance events and counters (PERF_EVENTS) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Debug: use vmalloc to back perf mmap() buffers (DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Disable heap randomization (COMPAT_BRK) [N/y/?] n

Choose SLAB allocator

> 1. SLAB (SLAB)

  2. SLUB (Unqueued Allocator) (SLUB)

choice[1-2?]: 1

SLAB freelist randomization (SLAB_FREELIST_RANDOM) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Profiling support (PROFILING) [Y/n/?] y

OProfile system profiling (OPROFILE) [M/n/y/?] m

  OProfile multiplexing support (EXPERIMENTAL) (OPROFILE_EVENT_MULTIPLEX) [N/y/?] n

Kprobes (KPROBES) [Y/n/?] y

Optimize very unlikely/likely branches (JUMP_LABEL) [Y/n/?] y

  Static key selftest (STATIC_KEYS_SELFTEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* GCC plugins

*

GCC plugins (GCC_PLUGINS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Stack Protector buffer overflow detection

  1. None (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE) (NEW)

> 2. Regular (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR)

  3. Strong (CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG) (NEW)

choice[1-3?]: Use a virtually-mapped stack (VMAP_STACK) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

*

* GCOV-based kernel profiling

*

Enable gcov-based kernel profiling (GCOV_KERNEL) [N/y/?] n

*

* Enable loadable module support

*

Enable loadable module support (MODULES) [Y/n/?] y

  Forced module loading (MODULE_FORCE_LOAD) [Y/n/?] y

  Module unloading (MODULE_UNLOAD) [Y/n/?] y

    Forced module unloading (MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Module versioning support (MODVERSIONS) [Y/n/?] y

  Source checksum for all modules (MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL) [Y/n/?] y

  Module signature verification (MODULE_SIG) [Y/n/?] y

    Require modules to be validly signed (MODULE_SIG_FORCE) [N/y/?] n

    Automatically sign all modules (MODULE_SIG_ALL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Which hash algorithm should modules be signed with?

  > 1. Sign modules with SHA-1 (MODULE_SIG_SHA1) (NEW)

    2. Sign modules with SHA-224 (MODULE_SIG_SHA224) (NEW)

    3. Sign modules with SHA-256 (MODULE_SIG_SHA256) (NEW)

    4. Sign modules with SHA-384 (MODULE_SIG_SHA384) (NEW)

    5. Sign modules with SHA-512 (MODULE_SIG_SHA512) (NEW)

  choice[1-5?]:   Compress modules on installation (MODULE_COMPRESS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Trim unused exported kernel symbols (TRIM_UNUSED_KSYMS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Enable the block layer

*

Enable the block layer (BLOCK) [Y/?] y

  Block layer SG support v4 (BLK_DEV_BSG) [Y/?] y

  Block layer SG support v4 helper lib (BLK_DEV_BSGLIB) [Y/?] y

  Block layer data integrity support (BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY) [Y/?] y

  Block layer bio throttling support (BLK_DEV_THROTTLING) [Y/n/?] y

  Block device command line partition parser (BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * Partition Types

  *

  Advanced partition selection (PARTITION_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

    Acorn partition support (ACORN_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    AIX basic partition table support (AIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    Alpha OSF partition support (OSF_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Amiga partition table support (AMIGA_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Atari partition table support (ATARI_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Macintosh partition map support (MAC_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support (MSDOS_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      BSD disklabel (FreeBSD partition tables) support (BSD_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

      Minix subpartition support (MINIX_SUBPARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      Solaris (x86) partition table support (SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

      Unixware slices support (UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

    Windows Logical Disk Manager (Dynamic Disk) support (LDM_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    SGI partition support (SGI_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Ultrix partition table support (ULTRIX_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Sun partition tables support (SUN_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    Karma Partition support (KARMA_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    EFI GUID Partition support (EFI_PARTITION) [Y/n/?] y

    SYSV68 partition table support (SYSV68_PARTITION) [N/y/?] n

    Command line partition support (CMDLINE_PARTITION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * IO Schedulers

  *

  Deadline I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_DEADLINE) [Y/n/m/?] y

  CFQ I/O scheduler (IOSCHED_CFQ) [Y/n/m/?] y

    CFQ Group Scheduling support (CFQ_GROUP_IOSCHED) [Y/n/?] y

  Default I/O scheduler

    1. Deadline (DEFAULT_DEADLINE) (NEW)

  > 2. CFQ (DEFAULT_CFQ)

    3. No-op (DEFAULT_NOOP) (NEW)

  choice[1-3?]: *

* Processor type and features

*

Symmetric multi-processing support (SMP) [Y/n/?] y

Enable MPS table (X86_MPPARSE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Support for extended (non-PC) x86 platforms (X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

ScaleMP vSMP (X86_VSMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Goldfish (Virtual Platform) (X86_GOLDFISH) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel MID platform support (X86_INTEL_MID) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Mellanox Technologies platform support (MLX_PLATFORM) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel Low Power Subsystem Support (X86_INTEL_LPSS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

AMD ACPI2Platform devices support (X86_AMD_PLATFORM_DEVICE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel SoC IOSF Sideband support for SoC platforms (IOSF_MBI) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Single-depth WCHAN output (SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Linux guest support

*

Linux guest support (HYPERVISOR_GUEST) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Processor family

  1. Opteron/Athlon64/Hammer/K8 (MK8) (NEW)

  2. Intel P4 / older Netburst based Xeon (MPSC) (NEW)

  3. Core 2/newer Xeon (MCORE2) (NEW)

  4. Intel Atom (MATOM) (NEW)

> 5. Generic-x86-64 (GENERIC_CPU) (NEW)

choice[1-5?]: Old AMD GART IOMMU support (GART_IOMMU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

IBM Calgary IOMMU support (CALGARY_IOMMU) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable Maximum number of SMP Processors and NUMA Nodes (MAXSMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Maximum number of CPUs (NR_CPUS) [64] (NEW) 

SMT (Hyperthreading) scheduler support (SCHED_SMT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Multi-core scheduler support (SCHED_MC) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Preemption Model

  1. No Forced Preemption (Server) (PREEMPT_NONE)

> 2. Voluntary Kernel Preemption (Desktop) (PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY)

  3. Preemptible Kernel (Low-Latency Desktop) (PREEMPT)

choice[1-3]: 2

Reroute for broken boot IRQs (X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Machine Check / overheating reporting (X86_MCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Intel MCE features (X86_MCE_INTEL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  AMD MCE features (X86_MCE_AMD) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Machine check injector support (X86_MCE_INJECT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Performance monitoring

*

Intel uncore performance events (PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

Intel rapl performance events (PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_RAPL) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

Intel cstate performance events (PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_CSTATE) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

AMD Processor Power Reporting Mechanism (PERF_EVENTS_AMD_POWER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Dell i8k legacy laptop support (I8K) [M/n/y/?] m

CPU microcode loading support (MICROCODE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Intel microcode loading support (MICROCODE_INTEL) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  AMD microcode loading support (MICROCODE_AMD) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

/dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support (X86_MSR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

/dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support (X86_CPUID) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Numa Memory Allocation and Scheduler Support (NUMA) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Memory model

> 1. Sparse Memory (SPARSEMEM_MANUAL) (NEW)

choice[1]: 1

Sparse Memory virtual memmap (SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Allow for memory hot-add (MEMORY_HOTPLUG) [N/y] (NEW) 

Allow for balloon memory compaction/migration (BALLOON_COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Allow for memory compaction (COMPACTION) [Y/n/?] y

  Page migration (MIGRATION) [Y/?] y

Enable bounce buffers (BOUNCE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

Enable KSM for page merging (KSM) [Y/n/?] y

Low address space to protect from user allocation (DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR) [4096] 4096

Enable recovery from hardware memory errors (MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

  HWPoison pages injector (HWPOISON_INJECT) [M/n/y] m

Transparent Hugepage Support (TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable cleancache driver to cache clean pages if tmem is present (CLEANCACHE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable frontswap to cache swap pages if tmem is present (FRONTSWAP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Contiguous Memory Allocator (CMA) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Common API for compressed memory storage (ZPOOL) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Low (Up to 2x) density storage for compressed pages (ZBUD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Memory allocator for compressed pages (ZSMALLOC) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable idle page tracking (IDLE_PAGE_TRACKING) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Support non-standard NVDIMMs and ADR protected memory (X86_PMEM_LEGACY) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Check for low memory corruption (X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Amount of low memory, in kilobytes, to reserve for the BIOS (X86_RESERVE_LOW) [64] (NEW) 

MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support (MTRR) [Y/?] y

  MTRR cleanup support (MTRR_SANITIZER) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    MTRR cleanup enable value (0-1) (MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT) [0] (NEW) 

    MTRR cleanup spare reg num (0-7) (MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT) [1] (NEW) 

Intel MPX (Memory Protection Extensions) (X86_INTEL_MPX) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel Memory Protection Keys (X86_INTEL_MEMORY_PROTECTION_KEYS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

EFI runtime service support (EFI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Enable seccomp to safely compute untrusted bytecode (SECCOMP) [Y/n/?] y

Timer frequency

  1. 100 HZ (HZ_100) (NEW)

  2. 250 HZ (HZ_250) (NEW)

  3. 300 HZ (HZ_300) (NEW)

> 4. 1000 HZ (HZ_1000)

choice[1-4?]: kexec system call (KEXEC) [Y/n/?] y

kernel crash dumps (CRASH_DUMP) [N/y/?] n

kexec jump (KEXEC_JUMP) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Build a relocatable kernel (RELOCATABLE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Randomize the address of the kernel image (KASLR) (RANDOMIZE_BASE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Alignment value to which kernel should be aligned (PHYSICAL_ALIGN) [0x200000] (NEW) 

Support for hot-pluggable CPUs (HOTPLUG_CPU) [Y/?] y

  Set default setting of cpu0_hotpluggable (BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Debug CPU0 hotplug (DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

vsyscall table for legacy applications

  1. Native (LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NATIVE) (NEW)

> 2. Emulate (LEGACY_VSYSCALL_EMULATE) (NEW)

  3. None (LEGACY_VSYSCALL_NONE) (NEW)

choice[1-3?]: Built-in kernel command line (CMDLINE_BOOL) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Kernel Live Patching (LIVEPATCH) [Y/n/?] y

*

* Power management and ACPI options

*

Suspend to RAM and standby (SUSPEND) [Y/n/?] y

Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk') (HIBERNATION) [Y/n/?] y

Default resume partition (PM_STD_PARTITION) [] (NEW) 

Opportunistic sleep (PM_AUTOSLEEP) [Y/n/?] y

User space wakeup sources interface (PM_WAKELOCKS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Device power management core functionality (PM) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Power Management Debug Support (PM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

Enable workqueue power-efficient mode by default (WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT) [Y/n/?] y

*

* ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

*

ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support (ACPI) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  AML debugger interface (ACPI_DEBUGGER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Deprecated power /proc/acpi directories (ACPI_PROCFS_POWER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Allow supported ACPI revision to be overriden (ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  EC read/write access through /sys/kernel/debug/ec (ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  AC Adapter (ACPI_AC) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Battery (ACPI_BATTERY) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Button (ACPI_BUTTON) [Y/m/?] (NEW) 

  Video (ACPI_VIDEO) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

  Fan (ACPI_FAN) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Dock (ACPI_DOCK) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Processor (ACPI_PROCESSOR) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  IPMI (ACPI_IPMI) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Processor Aggregator (ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Thermal Zone (ACPI_THERMAL) [Y/n/m/?] (NEW) 

  Allow upgrading ACPI tables via initrd (ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

  Debug Statements (ACPI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [Y/n/?] y

  Container and Module Devices (ACPI_CONTAINER) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Smart Battery System (ACPI_SBS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Hardware Error Device (ACPI_HED) [Y/?] y

  Allow ACPI methods to be inserted/replaced at run time (ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  ACPI NVDIMM Firmware Interface Table (NFIT) (ACPI_NFIT) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  ACPI Platform Error Interface (APEI) (ACPI_APEI) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI Generic Hardware Error Source (ACPI_APEI_GHES) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI PCIe AER logging/recovering support (ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI memory error recovering support (ACPI_APEI_MEMORY_FAILURE) [Y/n/?] y

    APEI Error INJection (EINJ) (ACPI_APEI_EINJ) [M/n/y/?] m

    APEI Error Record Serialization Table (ERST) Debug Support (ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG) [M/n/y/?] m

  DPTF Platform Power Participant (DPTF_POWER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  Extended Error Log support (ACPI_EXTLOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

  *

  * PMIC (Power Management Integrated Circuit) operation region support

  *

  PMIC (Power Management Integrated Circuit) operation region support (PMIC_OPREGION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  ACPI configfs support (ACPI_CONFIGFS) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* SFI (Simple Firmware Interface) Support

*

SFI (Simple Firmware Interface) Support (SFI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* CPU Frequency scaling

*

CPU Frequency scaling (CPU_FREQ) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* CPU Idle

*

CPU idle PM support (CPU_IDLE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  Ladder governor (for periodic timer tick) (CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER) [N/y] (NEW) 

  Menu governor (for tickless system) (CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU) [Y] (NEW) y

Cpuidle Driver for Intel Processors (INTEL_IDLE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Memory power savings

*

Intel chipset idle memory power saving driver (I7300_IDLE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Bus options (PCI etc.)

*

PCI support (PCI) [Y/n/?] y

  Support mmconfig PCI config space access (PCI_MMCONFIG) [N/y] (NEW) 

  PCI Express Port Bus support (PCIEPORTBUS) [Y/n/?] y

    Root Port Advanced Error Reporting support (PCIEAER) [Y/n/?] y

      PCI Express ECRC settings control (PCIE_ECRC) [Y/n/?] y

      PCIe AER error injector support (PCIEAER_INJECT) [M/n/y/?] m

    PCI Express ASPM control (PCIEASPM) [Y/?] y

      Debug PCI Express ASPM (PCIEASPM_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      Default ASPM policy

      > 1. BIOS default (PCIEASPM_DEFAULT) (NEW)

        2. Powersave (PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE) (NEW)

        3. Performance (PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE) (NEW)

      choice[1-3]:     PCIe Downstream Port Containment support (PCIE_DPC) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    PCIe Precision Time Measurement support (PCIE_PTM) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X) (PCI_MSI) [Y/n/?] y

  PCI Debugging (PCI_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

  Enable PCI resource re-allocation detection (PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  PCI Stub driver (PCI_STUB) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Interrupts on hypertransport devices (HT_IRQ) [Y/n/?] y

PCI IOV support (PCI_IOV) [Y/n/?] y

PCI PRI support (PCI_PRI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

PCI PASID support (PCI_PASID) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Support for PCI Hotplug

*

Support for PCI Hotplug (HOTPLUG_PCI) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* PCI host controller drivers

*

Platform bus based DesignWare PCIe Controller (PCIE_DW_PLAT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Intel Volume Management Device Driver (VMD) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

*

PCCard (PCMCIA/CardBus) support (PCCARD) [Y/n/m/?] y

  16-bit PCMCIA support (PCMCIA) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Load CIS updates from userspace (PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS) [Y/n/?] y

  32-bit CardBus support (CARDBUS) [Y/?] y

  *

  * PC-card bridges

  *

  CardBus yenta-compatible bridge support (YENTA) [M/n/y/?] m

  Cirrus PD6729 compatible bridge support (PD6729) [M/n/y/?] m

  i82092 compatible bridge support (I82092) [N/m/y/?] n

RapidIO support (RAPIDIO) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

Mark VGA/VBE/EFI FB as generic system framebuffer (X86_SYSFB) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Executable file formats / Emulations

*

Kernel support for ELF binaries (BINFMT_ELF) [Y/n/?] y

Write ELF core dumps with partial segments (CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS) [Y/n/?] y

Kernel support for scripts starting with #! (BINFMT_SCRIPT) [Y/?] (NEW) y

Kernel support for MISC binaries (BINFMT_MISC) [Y/n/m/?] y

IA32 Emulation (IA32_EMULATION) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

x32 ABI for 64-bit mode (X86_X32) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

*

* Networking support

*

Networking support (NET) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Networking options

  *

  Packet socket (PACKET) [Y/n/m/?] y

    Packet: sockets monitoring interface (PACKET_DIAG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Unix domain sockets (UNIX) [Y/?] y

    UNIX: socket monitoring interface (UNIX_DIAG) [M/n/y/?] m

  Transformation user configuration interface (XFRM_USER) [Y/n/m/?] y

  Transformation sub policy support (XFRM_SUB_POLICY) [Y/n/?] y

  Transformation migrate database (XFRM_MIGRATE) [Y/?] y

  Transformation statistics (XFRM_STATISTICS) [Y/n/?] y

  PF_KEY sockets (NET_KEY) [M/n/y/?] m

    PF_KEY MIGRATE (NET_KEY_MIGRATE) [Y/n/?] y

  TCP/IP networking (INET) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicasting (IP_MULTICAST) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: advanced router (IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER) [Y/n/?] y

      FIB TRIE statistics (IP_FIB_TRIE_STATS) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: policy routing (IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: equal cost multipath (IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: verbose route monitoring (IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: kernel level autoconfiguration (IP_PNP) [N/y/?] n

    IP: tunneling (NET_IPIP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: GRE demultiplexer (NET_IPGRE_DEMUX) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: GRE tunnels over IP (NET_IPGRE) [M/n/?] m

      IP: broadcast GRE over IP (NET_IPGRE_BROADCAST) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: multicast routing (IP_MROUTE) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: multicast policy routing (IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: PIM-SM version 1 support (IP_PIMSM_V1) [Y/n/?] y

      IP: PIM-SM version 2 support (IP_PIMSM_V2) [Y/n/?] y

    IP: TCP syncookie support (SYN_COOKIES) [Y/?] y

    Virtual (secure) IP: tunneling (NET_IPVTI) [M/n/?] m

    IP: Foo (IP protocols) over UDP (NET_FOU) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

    IP: FOU encapsulation of IP tunnels (NET_FOU_IP_TUNNELS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    IP: AH transformation (INET_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: ESP transformation (INET_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPComp transformation (INET_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec transport mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec tunnel mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

    IP: IPsec BEET mode (INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/y/?] m

    INET: socket monitoring interface (INET_DIAG) [M/n/y/?] m

      UDP: socket monitoring interface (INET_UDP_DIAG) [M/n/?] m

      INET: allow privileged process to administratively close sockets (INET_DIAG_DESTROY) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * TCP: advanced congestion control

    *

    TCP: advanced congestion control (TCP_CONG_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

      Binary Increase Congestion (BIC) control (TCP_CONG_BIC) [M/n/y/?] m

      CUBIC TCP (TCP_CONG_CUBIC) [Y/n/m/?] y

      TCP Westwood+ (TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD) [M/n/y/?] m

      H-TCP (TCP_CONG_HTCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      High Speed TCP (TCP_CONG_HSTCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP-Hybla congestion control algorithm (TCP_CONG_HYBLA) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Vegas (TCP_CONG_VEGAS) [M/y/?] m

      TCP NV (TCP_CONG_NV) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Scalable TCP (TCP_CONG_SCALABLE) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Low Priority (TCP_CONG_LP) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Veno (TCP_CONG_VENO) [M/n/y/?] m

      YeAH TCP (TCP_CONG_YEAH) [M/n/y/?] m

      TCP Illinois (TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS) [M/n/y/?] m

      DataCenter TCP (DCTCP) (TCP_CONG_DCTCP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      CAIA Delay-Gradient (CDG) (TCP_CONG_CDG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      BBR TCP (TCP_CONG_BBR) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      Default TCP congestion control

      > 1. Cubic (DEFAULT_CUBIC)

        2. Reno (DEFAULT_RENO)

      choice[1-2?]: 1

    TCP: MD5 Signature Option support (RFC2385) (TCP_MD5SIG) [Y/n/?] y

    *

    * The IPv6 protocol

    *

    The IPv6 protocol (IPV6) [Y/n/m/?] y

      IPv6: Router Preference (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTER_PREF) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: Route Information (RFC 4191) support (IPV6_ROUTE_INFO) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: Enable RFC 4429 Optimistic DAD (IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: AH transformation (INET6_AH) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: ESP transformation (INET6_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPComp transformation (INET6_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: Mobility (IPV6_MIP6) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: Identifier Locator Addressing (ILA) (IPV6_ILA) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      IPv6: IPsec transport mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPsec tunnel mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: IPsec BEET mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: MIPv6 route optimization mode (INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION) [M/n/y/?] m

      Virtual (secure) IPv6: tunneling (IPV6_VTI) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      IPv6: IPv6-in-IPv4 tunnel (SIT driver) (IPV6_SIT) [M/n/y/?] m

        IPv6: IPv6 Rapid Deployment (6RD) (IPV6_SIT_6RD) [Y/n/?] y

      IPv6: IP-in-IPv6 tunnel (RFC2473) (IPV6_TUNNEL) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPv6: GRE tunnel (IPV6_GRE) [N/m/?] n

      IPv6: Multiple Routing Tables (IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: source address based routing (IPV6_SUBTREES) [N/y/?] n

      IPv6: multicast routing (IPV6_MROUTE) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: multicast policy routing (IPV6_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES) [Y/n/?] y

        IPv6: PIM-SM version 2 support (IPV6_PIMSM_V2) [Y/n/?] y

    NetLabel subsystem support (NETLABEL) [Y/n/?] y

  Security Marking (NETWORK_SECMARK) [Y/?] y

  Timestamping in PHY devices (NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING) [Y/n/?] y

  *

  * Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter)

  *

  Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER) [Y/n/?] y

    Network packet filtering debugging (NETFILTER_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    Advanced netfilter configuration (NETFILTER_ADVANCED) [Y/n/?] y

      Bridged IP/ARP packets filtering (BRIDGE_NETFILTER) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * Core Netfilter Configuration

    *

    Netfilter ingress support (NETFILTER_INGRESS) [Y/n/?] (NEW) 

    Netfilter NFACCT over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_ACCT) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter NFQUEUE over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_QUEUE) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter LOG over NFNETLINK interface (NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG) [M/y/?] m

    Netfilter connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK) [M/n/y/?] m

    Connection mark tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_MARK) [Y/?] y

    Connection tracking security mark support (NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking zones (NF_CONNTRACK_ZONES) [Y/n/?] y

    Supply CT list in procfs (OBSOLETE) (NF_CONNTRACK_PROCFS) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking events (NF_CONNTRACK_EVENTS) [Y/n/?] y

    Connection tracking timeout (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMEOUT) [N/y/?] n

    Connection tracking timestamping (NF_CONNTRACK_TIMESTAMP) [Y/n/?] y

    DCCP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_DCCP) [M/n/?] m

    SCTP protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_SCTP) [M/n/?] m

    UDP-Lite protocol connection tracking support (NF_CT_PROTO_UDPLITE) [M/n/?] m

    Amanda backup protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_AMANDA) [M/n/?] m

    FTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_FTP) [M/n/?] m

    H.323 protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_H323) [M/n/?] m

    IRC protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_IRC) [M/n/?] m

    NetBIOS name service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_NETBIOS_NS) [M/n/?] m

    SNMP service protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SNMP) [M/n/?] m

    PPtP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_PPTP) [M/n/?] m

    SANE protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SANE) [M/n/?] m

    SIP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_SIP) [M/n/?] m

    TFTP protocol support (NF_CONNTRACK_TFTP) [M/n/?] m

    Connection tracking netlink interface (NF_CT_NETLINK) [M/n/?] m

    Connection tracking timeout tuning via Netlink (NF_CT_NETLINK_TIMEOUT) [N/m/?] n

    NFQUEUE and NFLOG integration with Connection Tracking (NETFILTER_NETLINK_GLUE_CT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

    IPv4/IPv6 redirect support (NF_NAT_REDIRECT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Netfilter nf_tables support (NF_TABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables mixed IPv4/IPv6 tables support (NF_TABLES_INET) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables netdev tables support (NF_TABLES_NETDEV) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables IPv6 exthdr module (NFT_EXTHDR) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables meta module (NFT_META) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables number generator module (NFT_NUMGEN) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables conntrack module (NFT_CT) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables rbtree set module (NFT_SET_RBTREE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables hash set module (NFT_SET_HASH) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables counter module (NFT_COUNTER) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables log module (NFT_LOG) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables limit module (NFT_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables masquerade support (NFT_MASQ) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables redirect support (NFT_REDIR) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables nat module (NFT_NAT) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables queue module (NFT_QUEUE) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables quota module (NFT_QUOTA) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Netfilter nf_tables reject support (NFT_REJECT) [N/m/?] n

      Netfilter x_tables over nf_tables module (NFT_COMPAT) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter nf_tables hash module (NFT_HASH) [M/n/?] m

    Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES) [Y/m/?] y

      *

      * Xtables combined modules

      *

      nfmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_MARK) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

      ctmark target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_CONNMARK) [M/?] (NEW) m

      set target and match support (NETFILTER_XT_SET) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * Xtables targets

      *

      AUDIT target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_AUDIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      CHECKSUM target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CHECKSUM) [M/n/?] m

      "CLASSIFY" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CLASSIFY) [M/n/y/?] m

      "CONNMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "CONNSECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "CT" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CT) [M/?] (NEW) m

      "DSCP" and "TOS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_DSCP) [M/n/?] m

      "HL" hoplimit target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HL) [M/?] (NEW) m

      "HMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_HMARK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      IDLETIMER target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_IDLETIMER) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      "LED" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LED) [M/n/y/?] m

      LOG target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_LOG) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

      "MARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK) [M/n/y/?] m

      "SNAT and DNAT" targets support (NETFILTER_XT_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "NETMAP" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NETMAP) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "NFLOG" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG) [M/n/y/?] m

      "NFQUEUE" target Support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFQUEUE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "NOTRACK" target support (DEPRECATED) (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NOTRACK) [M/n] m

      "RATEEST" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_RATEEST) [M/y/?] m

      REDIRECT target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_REDIRECT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "TEE" - packet cloning to alternate destination (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TEE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      "TPROXY" target transparent proxying support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TPROXY) [M/n/?] m

      "TRACE" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TRACE) [M/n/?] m

      "SECMARK" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK) [M/n/y/?] m

      "TCPMSS" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS) [M/n/y/?] m

      "TCPOPTSTRIP" target support (NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPOPTSTRIP) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * Xtables matches

      *

      "addrtype" address type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ADDRTYPE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "bpf" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_BPF) [M/n/y/?] m

      "control group" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CGROUP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "cluster" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CLUSTER) [M/n/?] m

      "comment" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "connbytes" per-connection counter match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNBYTES) [M/n/?] m

      "connlabel" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLABEL) [M/n/?] m

      "connlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "connmark" connection mark match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNMARK) [M/n/?] m

      "conntrack" connection tracking match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK) [M/n/?] m

      "cpu" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CPU) [M/n/y/?] m

      "dccp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DCCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "devgroup" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DEVGROUP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "dscp" and "tos" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_DSCP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "ecn" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ECN) [M/y/?] (NEW) 

      "esp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_ESP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "hashlimit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HASHLIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      "helper" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HELPER) [M/n/?] m

      "hl" hoplimit/TTL match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_HL) [M/y/?] m

      "ipcomp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPCOMP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "iprange" address range match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPRANGE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "ipvs" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_IPVS) [M/n/?] m

      "l2tp" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_L2TP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "length" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LENGTH) [M/n/y/?] m

      "limit" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_LIMIT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "mac" address match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MAC) [M/n/y/?] m

      "mark" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK) [M/n/y/?] m

      "multiport" Multiple port match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MULTIPORT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "nfacct" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_NFACCT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "osf" Passive OS fingerprint match (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OSF) [M/n/?] m

      "owner" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_OWNER) [M/n/y/?] m

      IPsec "policy" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY) [M/n/y/?] m

      "physdev" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PHYSDEV) [M/n/?] m

      "pkttype" packet type match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_PKTTYPE) [M/n/y/?] m

      "quota" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_QUOTA) [M/n/y/?] m

      "rateest" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RATEEST) [M/n/y/?] m

      "realm" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_REALM) [M/n/y/?] m

      "recent" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_RECENT) [M/n/y/?] m

      "sctp" protocol match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SCTP) [M/n/y/?] m

      "socket" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_SOCKET) [M/n/?] m

      "state" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE) [M/n/?] m

      "statistic" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATISTIC) [M/n/y/?] m

      "string" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STRING) [M/n/y/?] m

      "tcpmss" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TCPMSS) [M/n/y/?] m

      "time" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_TIME) [M/n/y/?] m

      "u32" match support (NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_U32) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * IP set support

    *

    IP set support (IP_SET) [M/n/y/?] m

      Maximum number of IP sets (IP_SET_MAX) [256] 256

      bitmap:ip set support (IP_SET_BITMAP_IP) [M/n/?] m

      bitmap:ip,mac set support (IP_SET_BITMAP_IPMAC) [M/n/?] m

      bitmap:port set support (IP_SET_BITMAP_PORT) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip set support (IP_SET_HASH_IP) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip,mark set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPMARK) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:ip,port set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPPORT) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip,port,ip set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTIP) [M/n/?] m

      hash:ip,port,net set support (IP_SET_HASH_IPPORTNET) [M/n/?] m

      hash:mac set support (IP_SET_HASH_MAC) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:net,port,net set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETPORTNET) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:net set support (IP_SET_HASH_NET) [M/n/?] m

      hash:net,net set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETNET) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      hash:net,port set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETPORT) [M/n/?] m

      hash:net,iface set support (IP_SET_HASH_NETIFACE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      list:set set support (IP_SET_LIST_SET) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IP virtual server support

    *

    IP virtual server support (IP_VS) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 support for IPVS (IP_VS_IPV6) [Y/n/?] y

      IP virtual server debugging (IP_VS_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

      IPVS connection table size (the Nth power of 2) (IP_VS_TAB_BITS) [12] 12

      *

      * IPVS transport protocol load balancing support

      *

      TCP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_TCP) [Y/n/?] y

      UDP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_UDP) [Y/n/?] y

      ESP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_ESP) [Y/n/?] y

      AH load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_AH) [Y/n/?] y

      SCTP load balancing support (IP_VS_PROTO_SCTP) [Y/n/?] y

      *

      * IPVS scheduler

      *

      round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_RR) [M/n/?] m

      weighted round-robin scheduling (IP_VS_WRR) [M/n/?] m

      least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LC) [M/n/?] m

      weighted least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_WLC) [M/n/?] m

      weighted failover scheduling (IP_VS_FO) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      weighted overflow scheduling (IP_VS_OVF) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      locality-based least-connection scheduling (IP_VS_LBLC) [M/n/?] m

      locality-based least-connection with replication scheduling (IP_VS_LBLCR) [M/n/?] m

      destination hashing scheduling (IP_VS_DH) [M/n/?] m

      source hashing scheduling (IP_VS_SH) [M/n/?] m

      shortest expected delay scheduling (IP_VS_SED) [M/n/?] m

      never queue scheduling (IP_VS_NQ) [M/n/?] m

      *

      * IPVS SH scheduler

      *

      IPVS source hashing table size (the Nth power of 2) (IP_VS_SH_TAB_BITS) [8] (NEW) 

      *

      * IPVS application helper

      *

      FTP protocol helper (IP_VS_FTP) [M/n/?] m

      Netfilter connection tracking (IP_VS_NFCT) [Y/?] (NEW) y

      SIP persistence engine (IP_VS_PE_SIP) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IP: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    IPv4 connection tracking support (required for NAT) (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

    IPv4 nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_IPV4) [M/?] m

      IPv4 nf_tables route chain support (NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

      IPv4 nf_tables packet duplication support (NFT_DUP_IPV4) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    ARP nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_ARP) [N/m/?] n

    Netfilter IPv4 packet duplication to alternate destination (NF_DUP_IPV4) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    ARP packet logging (NF_LOG_ARP) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

    IPv4 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV4) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

    IPv4 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV4) [M/y] (NEW) 

    IPv4 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

      IPv4 nf_tables nat chain support (NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV4) [M/n/?] m

      IPv4 masquerade support (NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV4) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Basic SNMP-ALG support (NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC) [M/n/?] m

    IP tables support (required for filtering/masq/NAT) (IP_NF_IPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      "ah" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      "ecn" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_ECN) [M/n/?] m

      "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      "ttl" match support (IP_NF_MATCH_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      SYNPROXY target support (IP_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [M/n/?] m

      iptables NAT support (IP_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Packet mangling (IP_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

        CLUSTERIP target support (IP_NF_TARGET_CLUSTERIP) [M/n/?] m

        ECN target support (IP_NF_TARGET_ECN) [M/n/?] m

        "TTL" target support (IP_NF_TARGET_TTL) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for NOTRACK/TRACE) (IP_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

      Security table (IP_NF_SECURITY) [M/n/?] m

    ARP tables support (IP_NF_ARPTABLES) [M/n/y/?] m

      ARP packet filtering (IP_NF_ARPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      ARP payload mangling (IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

    *

    * IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

    *

    IPv6 connection tracking support (NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

    IPv6 nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_IPV6) [M/?] m

      IPv6 nf_tables route chain support (NFT_CHAIN_ROUTE_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 nf_tables packet duplication support (NFT_DUP_IPV6) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    Netfilter IPv6 packet duplication to alternate destination (NF_DUP_IPV6) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    IPv6 packet rejection (NF_REJECT_IPV6) [M/y] (NEW) 

    IPv6 packet logging (NF_LOG_IPV6) [N/m/y] (NEW) 

    IPv6 NAT (NF_NAT_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 nf_tables nat chain support (NFT_CHAIN_NAT_IPV6) [M/n/?] m

      IPv6 masquerade support (NF_NAT_MASQUERADE_IPV6) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    IP6 tables support (required for filtering) (IP6_NF_IPTABLES) [M/y/?] m

      "ah" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_AH) [M/n/?] m

      "eui64" address check (IP6_NF_MATCH_EUI64) [M/n/?] m

      "frag" Fragmentation header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_FRAG) [M/n/?] m

      "hbh" hop-by-hop and "dst" opts header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_OPTS) [M/n/?] m

      "hl" hoplimit match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_HL) [M/n/?] m

      "ipv6header" IPv6 Extension Headers Match (IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER) [M/n/?] m

      "mh" match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_MH) [M/n/?] m

      "rpfilter" reverse path filter match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RPFILTER) [M/n/?] m

      "rt" Routing header match support (IP6_NF_MATCH_RT) [M/n/?] m

      "HL" hoplimit target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_HL) [M/n/?] m

      Packet filtering (IP6_NF_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

        REJECT target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT) [M/n/?] m

      SYNPROXY target support (IP6_NF_TARGET_SYNPROXY) [M/n/?] m

      Packet mangling (IP6_NF_MANGLE) [M/n/?] m

      raw table support (required for TRACE) (IP6_NF_RAW) [M/n/?] m

      Security table (IP6_NF_SECURITY) [M/n/?] m

      ip6tables NAT support (IP6_NF_NAT) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    *

    * Ethernet Bridge nf_tables support

    *

    Ethernet Bridge nf_tables support (NF_TABLES_BRIDGE) [M/n] m

      Netfilter nf_table bridge meta support (NFT_BRIDGE_META) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

      Bridge packet logging (NF_LOG_BRIDGE) [N/m] (NEW) 

    *

    * Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support

    *

    Ethernet Bridge tables (ebtables) support (BRIDGE_NF_EBTABLES) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: broute table support (BRIDGE_EBT_BROUTE) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: filter table support (BRIDGE_EBT_T_FILTER) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: nat table support (BRIDGE_EBT_T_NAT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: 802.3 filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_802_3) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: among filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_AMONG) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: ARP filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_ARP) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: IP filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_IP) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: IP6 filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_IP6) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: limit match support (BRIDGE_EBT_LIMIT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: mark filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_MARK) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: packet type filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_PKTTYPE) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: STP filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_STP) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: 802.1Q VLAN filter support (BRIDGE_EBT_VLAN) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: arp reply target support (BRIDGE_EBT_ARPREPLY) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: dnat target support (BRIDGE_EBT_DNAT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: mark target support (BRIDGE_EBT_MARK_T) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: redirect target support (BRIDGE_EBT_REDIRECT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: snat target support (BRIDGE_EBT_SNAT) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: log support (BRIDGE_EBT_LOG) [M/n/?] m

      ebt: nflog support (BRIDGE_EBT_NFLOG) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * The DCCP Protocol

  *

  The DCCP Protocol (IP_DCCP) [M/n/y/?] m

    *

    * DCCP CCIDs Configuration

    *

    CCID-2 debugging messages (IP_DCCP_CCID2_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    CCID-3 (TCP-Friendly) (IP_DCCP_CCID3) [Y/n/?] y

      CCID-3 debugging messages (IP_DCCP_CCID3_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    *

    * DCCP Kernel Hacking

    *

    DCCP debug messages (IP_DCCP_DEBUG) [N/y/?] n

    DCCP connection probing (NET_DCCPPROBE) [M/n/?] m

  *

  * The SCTP Protocol

  *

  The SCTP Protocol (IP_SCTP) [M/y/?] m

    SCTP: Association probing (NET_SCTPPROBE) [N/m/?] (NEW) 

    SCTP: Debug object counts (SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT) [N/y/?] n

    Default SCTP cookie HMAC encoding

    > 1. Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5) (NEW)

      2. Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1)

      3. Use no hmac alg in SCTP cookie generation (SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE)

    choice[1-3?]:     Enable optional MD5 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5) [Y/?] y

    Enable optional SHA1 hmac cookie generation (SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1) [Y/n/?] y

  The RDS Protocol (RDS) [M/n/y/?] m
```

[Moderator edit: trimmed build log due to exceeding forum limit.  Please use a pastebin for large logs. -Hu]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe" 

 

are you serious on that?

please change to something reasonable

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> 
> 

 

I used a t9500 ~2 years ago with that setting just fine with similar gcc 4.9.x

Just for refernce when you are using an older gcc as 4.9.x 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498961-start-0.html

total reference

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS

--

 *Quote:*   

> KiB Mem:      503028 total,    158916 free
> 
> KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free 

 

My t9500 had 4GB of RAM and that was bareley enough at that time. e.g. google chrome ran into memory hole after some time.

You need, I suggest, bare minimum of 4GB, recommend 8GB of SWAP. (up to discussions!)

You can use a gparted live-cd to shrink a partion to create swap.Last edited by Roman_Gruber on Sat Apr 15, 2017 10:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I always build my kernels myself.

genkernel / genkernel-next / ... reusing the config from a live-cd + adapting.

--

When you want to share your kernel.config

```
emerge wgetpaste
```

When you started the process of creating your own config

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

lsmod / lspci -kk (from a live-cd), to see and write down a list of needed (build in) kernel modules.

----------

## Hu

Those CFLAGS are unnecessarily conservative, which is suboptimal but safe.  Those CFLAGS may cost a bit of performance, but should not be responsible for the reported problem.  I recommend fixing the existing problem before experimenting with changes that, done improperly, could cause new problems.

----------

## saeb

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Those CFLAGS are unnecessarily conservative, which is suboptimal but safe.  Those CFLAGS may cost a bit of performance, but should not be responsible for the reported problem.  I recommend fixing the existing problem before experimenting with changes that, done improperly, could cause new problems.

 

So there is no solution to solve problem yet? what I must to do?

----------

## Hu

As suggested by Roman_Gruber, emerge --noreplace app-text/wgetpaste, then wgetpaste /path/to/kernel/.config ; wgetpaste /path/to/kernel/build.log and tell us the URLs printed.

----------

## saeb

 *Hu wrote:*   

> As suggested by Roman_Gruber, emerge --noreplace app-text/wgetpaste, then wgetpaste /path/to/kernel/.config ; wgetpaste /path/to/kernel/build.log and tell us the URLs printed.

 

https://paste.pound-python.org/show/fjTUB6s8YvNDZurtwnyh/

where is buld.log path?

I deleted .config files and tried again but not working yet

```
ls /usr/src/Linux/

COPYING

CREDITS

Documentation

Kbuild

Kconfig

MAINTAINERS

Makefile

README

REPORTING-BUGS

arch

block

certs

crypto

distro

drivers

firmware

fs

include

init

ipc

kernel

lib

mm

net

samples

scripts

security

sound

tools

usr

virt

```

[Moderator edit: changed [code] tag to [url] tag to make pastebin URL a link. -Hu]

----------

## saeb

how I can try another kernel ?

like version 3 lts or something?

----------

